# Hendo and the hall of fame



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Hendo has had a pretty impressive career strike force champ never been koed or tkoed knocked out Fedor had one of the greatest matches against shogun and came out on top, and owner of one of the greatest KOs ever when he koed Bisping, champion of 2 divisions in pride at once however the UFC title has eluded him. He has had an impressive MMA career but his biggest achievements have been outside the UFC. if there was some sort of MMA hall no dout he should bee there but do you think those achievements warrant a UFC HOF spot despite no title and do you think he should be in if he is able to capture the title in his remaining few fights?


P.S. he did kind get screwed over being promised a remach with silva for the title if he defeated bisping and the UFC having sonnon get the shot.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Well he does have the old school UFC MW Tournament Championship. He did lose the 2 title unification bouts but those are his only losses in the UFC. I think there is no doubt that Dan should be and will be in the UFC HOF.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

He has had a HOF career. The problem is a lot of it was done outside of the UFC. I still think he gets in, but I also think there should be an MMA HOF. Not just UFC.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He has had a HOF career. The problem is a lot of it was done outside of the UFC. I still think he gets in, but I also think there should be an MMA HOF. Not just UFC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


This. Wand doesn't belong in the ufc hof but who is ever going to say he's not a hofer?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> This. Wand doesn't belong in the ufc hof but who is ever going to say he's not a hofer?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Same with Nog and Cro Cop imo.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Dana mentioned that non UFC fights can still be a factor in HOF. He also mentioned that he thought Tank Abbott was a HOFer. So if Tank Abbott is a HOFer, then Dan the Man is too. Again he has 1 tournament Championship to hang his hat on as well. If it wasn't for his damn knee injury he would have had his 3rd title fight by now. Only losses in the UFC are in title fights. He also has one of the most memorable KOs in UFC history at one of the most watched events in UFC history. He has some UFC accomplishments to go with his major non UFC accomplishments.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I'm pretty sure Dana mentioned that non UFC fights can still be a factor in HOF. He also mentioned that he thought Tank Abbott was a HOFer. So if Tank Abbott is a HOFer, then Dan the Man is too. Again he has 1 tournament Championship to hang his hat on as well. If it wasn't for his damn knee injury he would have had his 3rd title fight by now. Only losses in the UFC are in title fights. He also has one of the most memorable KOs in UFC history at one of the most watched events in UFC history. He has some UFC accomplishments to go with his major non UFC accomplishments.


It just looks stupid to have a UFC HoF with fighters outside the org in it. It isn't. It's like if Arena Football players made the NFL HoF.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I made a thread a while ago about everything Henderson has done in hit career. Its been bumpers a couple times. The list is insane.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It just looks stupid to have a UFC HoF with fighters outside the org in it. It isn't. It's like if *Arena Football players made the NFL HoF*.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


I think that's an awful comparison. Because most of the guys we are talking about were beating guys as good or better then the guys in the UFC at the time. Arena Guys aren't even close to NFL talent. Not a fair comparison at all.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I think that's an awful comparison. Because most of the guys we are talking about were beating guys as good or better then the guys in the UFC at the time. Arena Guys aren't even close to NFL talent. Not a fair comparison at all.


You are missing the point. It wasn't about talent. It's about having people in a HoF that weren't even with the company. It isn't UFC Fighting. It's MMA fighting. Are they going to put Fedor in? He was never in the UFC but he is surely a hall of famer. I would bet almost anything he doesn't make it.

This HoF has no credibility whatsoever when 1 company in the entire sport is choosing who gets in when equal level fighters aren't with them.

Are they going to put a Bellator fighter in if he never comes to the UFC? Doubtful.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> You are missing the point. It wasn't about talent. It's about having people in a HoF that weren't even with the company. It isn't UFC Fighting. It's MMA fighting. Are they going to put Fedor in? He was never in the UFC but he is surely a hall of famer. I would bet almost anything he doesn't make it.
> 
> This HoF has no credibility whatsoever when 1 company in the entire sport is choosing who gets in when equal level fighters aren't with them.
> 
> ...


I disagree completely. I think level of talent is a factor and I don't think it discredits the HOF at all. It would be a major difference if they put someone like Hector Lombard into the HOF based on his past wins. But not only did the guys mentioned beat top ranked fighters it was with an organization that is owned and then absorbed into Zuffa. Zuffa sell Pride merchandise and still broadcast best of Pride TV shows. It's not like there is no affiliation between Pride and UFC. Which is why someone like Urijah Faber and even Miguel Torres should atleast get consideration IMO. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I disagree completely. I think level of talent is a factor and I don't think it discredits the HOF at all. It would be a major difference if they put someone like Hector Lombard into the HOF based on his past wins. But not only did the guys mentioned beat top ranked fighters it was with an organization that is owned and then absorbed into Zuffa. Zuffa sell Pride merchandise and still broadcast best of Pride TV shows. It's not like there is no affiliation between Pride and UFC. Which is why someone like Urijah Faber and even Miguel Torres should atleast get consideration IMO. But that is just my opinion.


The problem is 1, if they take people outside that deserve to be in, it's no longer the "UFC" HoF. 

2. They have the ability to be very biased since it is the UFC HoF as they can leave out fighters like Fedor who deserves to be in before any current UFC HW today does.

If it is only UFC fighters, it doesn't really mean much as it won't include all of the actual great fighters. It's a joke.

And my comparison wasn't comparing skill, just showing how stupid it would be for 1 company to induct people into the HoF from other companies.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> You are missing the point. It wasn't about talent. It's about having people in a HoF that weren't even with the company. It isn't UFC Fighting. It's MMA fighting. Are they going to put Fedor in? He was never in the UFC but he is surely a hall of famer. I would bet almost anything he doesn't make it.
> 
> This HoF has no credibility whatsoever when 1 company in the entire sport is choosing who gets in when equal level fighters aren't with them.
> 
> ...


Fighter that are not in the ufc hould not be in the UFC HOF but if a fighter is in the UFC should his whole career be taken into account or just his career in the UFC?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> The problem is 1, if they take people outside that deserve to be in, it's no longer the "UFC" HoF.
> 
> 2. They have the ability to be very biased since it is the UFC HoF as they can leave out fighters like Fedor who deserves to be in before any current UFC HW today does.
> 
> ...


I would understand if we were talking about guys like Fedor that never stepped foot into the UFC. But the guys being talked about have all fought in the UFC and won fights in the UFC. So for those people I personally think accomplishments not in the UFC should be a factor. Not the only factor of course which is why Fedor shouldn't get consideration. 
Also what I was saying about your comparison is I don't like it because of variety of other factors, to me it's more then just saying it didn't happen under this logo.
Since there are major differences in your comparisons like skill level and eventual ownership. Since Arena League and NFL are not related businesses and PRIDE and UFC are. I was just pointing out that I think there are other key factors other then being in a different organization. IMO it matter that the separate organization feature equal or better talent and it also matters that that organization was eventually bought out and folded into the UFC.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I would understand if we were talking about guys like Fedor that never stepped foot into the UFC. But the guys being talked about have all fought in the UFC and won fights in the UFC. So for those people I personally think accomplishments not in the UFC should be a factor. Not the only factor of course which is why Fedor shouldn't get consideration.
> Also what I was saying about your comparison is I don't like it because of variety of other factors, to me it's more then just saying it didn't happen under this logo.
> Since there are major differences in your comparisons like skill level and eventual ownership. Since Arena League and NFL are not related businesses and PRIDE and UFC are. I was just pointing out that I think there are other key factors other then being in a different organization. IMO it matter that the separate organization feature equal or better talent and it also matters that that organization was eventually bought out and folded into the UFC.


Ok forget the comparison.

The point is if it is only fighters who have fought in the UFC, it is meaningless as there are Hall of Fame fighters that aren't and weren't in he UFC. So it isn't actually the best of the best. It's just the best of whoever Dana and company thought should get in.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

MMA HOF 100% yes.

UFC HOF... Not a chance.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Ok forget the comparison.
> 
> The point is if it is only fighters who have fought in the UFC, it is meaningless as there are Hall of Fame fighters that aren't and weren't in he UFC. So it isn't actually the best of the best. It's just the best of whoever Dana and company thought should get in.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with that. It's definitely not the best way for casual fans to see who the best in the sport over the years are. It does have alot to do with if Dana and Zuffa likes you. Like Frank Shamrock should be a UFC HOFer. Hell Dan Hardy and Chris Leben might get consideration for the UFC HOF lol
So I agree that it's a complete joke to begin with.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> I agree 100% with that. It's definitely not the best way for casual fans to see who the best in the sport over the years are. It does have alot to do with if Dana and Zuffa likes you. Like Frank Shamrock should be a UFC HOFer. Hell Dan Hardy and Chris Leben might get consideration for the UFC HOF lol
> So I agree that it's a complete joke to begin with.


lol funny that i was thinking about frank not being in the UFC HOF too 

great minds think alike i guess


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

americanfighter said:


> lol funny that i was thinking about frank not being in the UFC HOF too
> 
> great minds think alike i guess


lol yeah it's one of the biggest things you can point to with Dana and Zuffa not being fair with the UFC HOF.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> So I agree that it's a complete joke to begin with.


i agree it was a complete Joke in the beginning but i think slowly but surely it is going to start to hold some merit.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> i agree it was a complete Joke in the beginning but i think slowly but surely it is going to start to hold some merit.


One of two things need to happen. Either it turns into the MMA HoF or they literally become the one and only org at that level. Otherwise it will never mean much. Not to mention past fighters that will likely never get in.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

A link to my previous Dan Henderson thread. It was an argument for him possibly being the GOAT. 

Top 3 though.

http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce/73502-dan-hendersons-career.html


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This is why the UFC HOF is a joke.

Hendo is one of the greatest MMA fighters of all time and is a legend, but if you look at his UFC career, he is nowhere close to being in the HOF. Neither does big Nog. If they put them in the UFC HOF, then the HOF is a joke cause they don't deserve that HOF, they deserve to be in the "MMA HOF", which is NOT the UFC HOF, cause Fedor, Sakuraba and others won't ever be in it.

UFC HOF is the worst, most laughable HOF out there.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

M.C said:


> This is why the UFC HOF is a joke.
> 
> Hendo is one of the greatest MMA fighters of all time and is a legend, but if you look at his UFC career, he is nowhere close to being in the HOF. Neither does big Nog. If they put them in the UFC HOF, then the HOF is a joke cause they don't deserve that HOF, they deserve to be in the "MMA HOF", which is NOT the UFC HOF, cause Fedor, Sakuraba and others won't ever be in it.
> 
> UFC HOF is the worst, most laughable HOF out there.


Not to mention the guys that should be in the only ufc hof that aren't. Frank Shamrock most notably. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Not to mention the guys that should be in the only ufc hof that aren't. Frank Shamrock most notably.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


LOL yeah Frank is THE prime example when talking about deserving guys that will never be in. It's the first fighter that popped into my mind and AF said the same as well. Dana has no logical explanation for why Frank isn't in.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> LOL yeah Frank is THE prime example when talking about deserving guys that will never be in. It's the first fighter that popped into my mind and AF said the same as well. Dana has no logical explanation for why Frank isn't in.


He doesn't like Frank, and in Dana's mind that's all it takes.

Dana has been great for the sport overall but a lot of his decisions are retarded. I mean full retard, Simple Jack type of retarded.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> One of two things need to happen. Either it turns into the MMA HoF or they literally become the one and only org at that level. Otherwise it will never mean much. Not to mention past fighters that will likely never get in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


well now that Pride is gone the UFC will become the only top notch MMA org so once the pride fighters that are currently in the ufc cycle out in the next few years it should work itself out because the only legit candidates will have been successful in the ufc. the merger between pride and the ufc is what screwed things up but no the ufc is pretty much the only legit org and in a few years things shoud work itself out. but for the time being we are stuck with the current problem.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> well now that Pride is gone the UFC will become the only top notch MMA org so once the pride fighters that are currently in the ufc cycle out in the next few years it should work itself out because the only legit candidates will have been successful in the ufc. the merger between pride and the ufc is what screwed things up but no the ufc is pretty much the only legit org and in a few years things shoud work itself out. but for the time being we are stuck with the current problem.


There is still the issue with past legends that will never make it in. Bellator is still going to grab top talent as well.


----------

